# Posterior cervix



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am term plus 2 days today and saw my obstetrician this morning for a growth scan (previous IUGR). This baby is still growing well I am told. The consultant checked my cervix and found that it was posterior so not favourable for a membrane sweep, so I am just waiting for something to happen. Does the cervix being posterior mean that I am unlikely to go in to labour anytime soon? They will not induce me as I had a previous C section due to placenta praevia but I am desperate for a trial of natural labour. He is going to see me again next tuesday which feels a life time away and reassess my cervix then. If it reamins unfavourable then I will have to have a section. I was such a nervous wreck with my first preganancy and have managed to really enjoy this one but as the days go on I am getting more anxious as I worry about going too overdue and I feel the baby isn't moving as much any more so I don't have that reassurance. I am getting some tightening sensations in my lower abdomen when I go out for a walk but other than that nothing to report. I think I am just having a little frustrated rant here but just wondered if you could enlighten me as to whether a posterior cervix means labour is unlikely to start anytime soon?

Thankyou in advance for your time.
Jenny x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You never know, but its probably not going to happen in the next couple of days anyway.  Your cervix needs to start moving forward, soften, start to shorten, and then it can start to dilate.  As you haven't laboured before, it will probably take that little bit longer. If you have concerns about the movements, and feel that they have changed one day, don't hesitate to ring delivery suite, its much better to go in and things be ok, and they wont mind.  Keep mobilising, hot curries, sex, and that is all you can do!!  If nothing does happen, you will have given it a good go!

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks EmilyCaitlin,

I keep thinking that, all I can do is wait and see and hope my body will do something! If not I will just have to accept a C Section as inevitable. Thankyou for your kind words.

Jenny x


----------

